# identify router bit



## bugsy57 (Jun 16, 2018)

I hope someone can identify this router bit i pulled from an old craftsman router. in case the pics arent clear it is round with spiral groves


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that's not a router bit..
it's a *rotary burr...*
*DO NOT* use it in your router....
burrs are used in Micro Motors, Pendant Drills, Flexible Shafts, and hobby rotary tools such as a Dremel.....

.


----------



## bugsy57 (Jun 16, 2018)

wow no wonder it took me a weeks worth of PB Blaster and a lot of tugging to get it out of the old craftsman router i found it in.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bugsy57 said:


> wow no wonder it took me a weeks worth of PB Blaster and a lot of tugging to get it out of the old craftsman router i found it in.


it wasn't stuck because it was burr but because it was left in the router for who knows how long...

.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

That was my first thought, had to be a deburrer. Amazing what can be found.........I can't imaging that being used at those high speeds. Maybe we should try some small grinding wheels next.


----------



## lowracer (May 22, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> that's not a router bit..
> it's a *rotary burr...*
> *DO NOT* use it in your router....
> burrs are used in Micro Motors, Pendant Drills, Flexible Shafts, and hobby rotary tools such as a Dremel.....
> ...


I have those for using in a straight grinder (and some for other rotaries) , but for interest sake, why not use it in a router?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

lowracer said:


> I have those for using in a straight grinder (and some for other rotaries) , but for interest sake, why not use it in a router?


what's the RPM of your die grinder???
that style of bur is intended for low speed use and using them in high speed tools is out of the their design parameters...
high speed burrs get pretty pricey...


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Like Stick said Rotary Burr. You use them in a die grinder for tool and die making. We used them for porting and polishing cylinder heads and intake manifolds at a machine shop I used to work at.


----------

